# Whats Your Top 3 products ?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

So come on then let us know what ranks in your Top Three


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

1, Autoglanz bug off
2, bouncers D&D
3, ODK Empire 

Obviously there's a huge list, but these are the ones I always find myself re using.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

1. Meguire's APC
2. AF revolution wheel soap
3.VP citrus pre wash.

that's my top 3 go to products.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

1. Meguire's Last Touch
2. Zymol Glasur
3. AutoSmart Smart Wheels


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

1 BSD
2 BH Autofoam
3 Turtle wax Clear Vue


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

1. Car Chem 1900:1 shampoo
2. KKD citrus magic
3. Gyeon Tire


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

1. Autosmart Smartwheels
2. Zaino Z6
3. Waxaddict Tyre Dressing


**just my opinion**


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

1. Wowos Quick Detailer
2. OCD Nebula
3. DJ BTBM


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

1. Ammo Reflex
2. Ammo Skin
3. Sonax Xtreme ****pit cleaner


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Not in any order:
Megs Last Touch
Megs Gold Class Shampoo
Bilberry wheel cleaner

These are the ones I keep re-buying.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

1. Obsession Phantom
2. Dooka Wash
3. CarPro Hydro2 lite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

All Bilt Hamber for me:

Auto Foam
Double Speed-Wax
Cleanser Polish


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Because of versatility and ease of use

1) Optimum No-rinse
2) Optimum opti-seal
3) Optimum Hyper polish


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

CarChem Snow Foam
AutoFinesse Total
CSP Lubricated Conditioning Shampoo


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

1 Bilt hamber auto foam
2 Bilt hamber surfex HD
3 Bilt Hamber Korrosol

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

In no order

Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel
ODK Entourage 
Auto Finesse Illusion


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

AS G101
AS Finish
Bouncer Duster


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Auto Finesse Verso
Valet Pro Citrus Pre wash
Power Maxed TFR


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Wowo's Quick Detailer
Wowo's Signature Wax
Prestige Car Care Big Yellow Drying Towel


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2017)

BH Auto Foam
FK1000p
Wolfgang Fuzion


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Obsession wax phantom
Adams interior detailer
Dr leather


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

ONR
Opti Seal
Poli Seal


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

At the moment although subject to change:

VP citrus pre wash
AF Lather shampoo
AF Revolution wheel soap


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

At the minute due to it mainly being a couple hours per wash it's gotta be.

Angelwax Fast Foam
BH Auto Wheel
CG Hybrid V7


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

1. Carpro Reset
2. BH Autofoam
3. Bouncer's Done&Dusted


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Gtechniq G1
Autoglym Aqua Wax
Autoglym AutoFresh


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

M&K Pure
Microfibre madness incredipad
Chemical guys hex logic pads


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

AS Smart Wheels

PM TFR

Carchem 1900:1 shampoo

Used every wash along side other products obviously but these 3 are always in my wash regime.


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

Megs last touch
DJ BTBM
Megs UC


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Wonder Wheels, the original stuff.

Triple wax and wash.

Turtle wax colour magic.



Mind you, that Prima Amigo glaze is climbing into the top ten!:lol:


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

Bilt Hamber Auto Foam
Gyeon Wetcoat
Meguiar's Endurance Tyre Gel


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

The three that I keep buying more off as they run out
1 Angelwax QED
2 Angelwax shampoo
3 Angelwax Snowfoam


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

ValetPro Citrus Pre Wash
Car Chem 1900:1 Shampoo
Sonax BSD


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

1. Soft 99 Fusso Coat 
2. CarPro Hydro 2 foam 
3. Gtechniq G5


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Bristle Hound said:


> ValetPro Citrus Pre Wash
> 
> Car Chem 1900:1 Shampoo
> 
> Sonax BSD


Probably my three as well, although I've just ordered BH Auto-wash so that might replace VP citrus! Oh and my BSD has to be mixed with CG Hybrid V07!!


----------



## Hede (Nov 1, 2015)

Gtechniq C5
Solution Finish
Bilt Hamber Auto Foam


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

1.Adams Washpad
2.Nanolex Pure Shampoo
3.Gyeon Wetcoat


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

BH Auto foam.
KochChemie H8-02
O.C.D Nebula show wax.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Obsession wax flawless. 
Carpro reset.
Bilberry wheel cleaner

Most used products..


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Collington 476
Das 6
G1


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

1. Autosmart Smart Wheels
2. Autosmart g101 
3. Autoglym SRP


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

OCD Nebula
Autoglym SRP
Auto Finesse Citrus Power


----------



## MJA88 (May 22, 2016)

Autoglym Glass Polish
Bilberry Wheel Cleaner
Dodo Juice Lime Prime

I guess the vast majority of these will be finishing products. All the elbow grease put in and these steal the show .


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

CarPro Essence

Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish

Angelwax Cleanliness Pre-Wash


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashleyman (May 17, 2016)

Gyeon Can Coat
Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Snow Foam
Gtechniq G6


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

1 Britemax Grime Out
2 303 AeroSpace Protectant 
3 Dodo Juice Born Slippy 

Swissvax Leather Cleaner 
Nanolex Microfiber Wash 

These are the ones I keep re-buying.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Mitchell and King- Pure
Autoglym- Super Resin Polish
Farecla G3 Professional Supergloss Paste Wax


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

1-Mitchell and King pure
2-Bilt Hamber Korrsol
3-Megs Orange Scent Apc


----------



## Gorselea (Oct 28, 2015)

AS Smartwheels
BH Auto Foam
AS Platinum


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

Eco Touch Waterless Wash
Auto Finesse Citrus Power
Auto Finesse Tough Prep


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

No particular order 

Obsession evolution v2 wax
Bilt hamber korrosol 
Meguires ultimate detailer 

The problem is i have got loads of stuff still to try, but these are the ones that keep impressing me every time I use them.

Alan


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

New Top 3 (managed to squeeze 4 products in) for 2017:

1. *PERL* - can be used on any non-porous plastic, rubber or leather surface so has hundreds of uses all around the house and the car, even on my bikes.

2. *CG Hybrid V7* - great protection for many weeks, can be used as a drying aid very effectively on all external surfaces of the car including paintwork, trim, lights and glass.

3. Joint third: *Sonax Full Effect wheel cleaner* - the best wheel cleaner I've ever used. Spray on, minimal agitation, hose off. Also, *Raceglaze Nano Wheel Sealant* - spray onto clean, dry wheels, wipe off then buff to a shine - several weeks of excellent protection.


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

1. M&K Pure
2. Sonax BSD
3. Adam's Tire Shine [sic]


----------



## pyro-son (Dec 12, 2016)

1. Meguiars endurance tyre gel
2. Dodo juice future armour
3. Sonax BSD


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Horses for courses so in no particular order

*Powermaxed TFR* just tried this for the first time and it's a godsend in this mucky winter weather, really makes a difference in pre-washing

*Sonax BSD * shiny, beady, shiny, coconutty and shiny. Also make cars shiny. Use after every wash to keep that crazy beading.

*Poorboys White Diamond Glaze* only get to use this about twice a year because I layer it under my wax (Collinite 845) but the depth of finish it adds makes all the difference. After a full clean, light polish, a coat of this followed by two coats of collie and I'm set for 6 months plus, even when the car is dirty you can still see the depth this gives.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Zaino z8 Nothing comes close 
Pinnacle wax
TDG wheel seal as a product that took me by surprise


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

1,Collinite 476- longest lasting winter wax i've used,great value
2,Stoners Invisible Glass-does the job,easy on,easy off
3,Power Maxed TFR-so good,one of detailings hidden gems!


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

For my regular Routine washes.

AutoGlanz Smooth Velvet 
AutoGlanz Vision 
Car Chem Custom Shampoo 1900-1


----------



## Autoglanz.UK (Sep 16, 2017)

1. Wax Planet PolyGloss (Outstanding on a Black Car)
2. Optimum No Rinse ONR
3. Optimum Opti-Seal


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

Auto finesse mint rims
Chemical guys Diablo
Bouncers d+d


----------



## pump (Dec 14, 2016)

The 3 i would not do without now...

1. Angelwax snowfoam

2. Angelwax enigma wax

2. Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armour


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

1. Powermaxed TFR

2. Meguiars Shampoo Plus

2. Sonax BSD


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

1) Power Maxed TFR

2) Carchem 1900:1 Shampoo

3) In2 Detailing Twisted Drying Towel.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

My BSD & CG Hybrid V7 mix
Carpro Pearl
CC 1900:1

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hard to choose however every single wash be it a quickie or full days work, these 3 always used at some point.

Bilt Hamber auto foam
Optimum No rinse 
Sonax bsd


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Wheel Woolies
M&K Pure
BH Auto Wheels


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

M&K SPA Shampoo
BILT HAMBER Korrosol
Scholl S3


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Lusso Auto Bathe

Swissvax Utopia

Zaino Z8

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

1) Power Maxed TFR

2) Carchem 1900:1 Shampoo

3) CarPro Reload


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

My favourite 3 products that I wouldn't be without are:

1. Bilt Hamber Surfex - Great around the home as well. 
2. Menzerna PO85RD (or Super Finish Plus SF3800) - For 'jewelling' paint. :buffer:
3. Gtechniq Exo - Unrivalled water behaviour/ability to stay clean. :argie:

Alan W


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Powermaxed TFR
Carpro Perl
Sonax BSD


----------



## jeff C50 (Feb 1, 2015)

That’s a tough one but probably Bouncers Done and Dusted,Carpro Perl and the in2detailing 470gsm microfibre cloths.All fantastic products.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Auto Finesse Iron Out
Dodo Wookie’s Fist
SV Shield


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

1. Bilt Hamber Autowheel.
2. Obsession Blizzard snow foam.
3. Tac Quartz Max.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Bilt hamber auto foam

Odk jet

Carpro perl.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Armor all polishing cloth - dont think they sell these anymore stocked up years ago
Poorboys nattys paste wax, - always have some in the box
Sheepskin shop wash mitt


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Gyeon Bathe+ shampoo
Carpro Ech20 (as a QD)
Valet pro citrus pre-wash

I'm pretty new to this detailing malarkey so I'm sure this list will change as i get more and more products.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Gyeon cancoat Gyeon view and 303

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## David_obi (Jan 28, 2017)

1. Bilt hamber surfex HD
2. Carpro IronX
3. Menzerna 400


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

1. M&K Pure
2. Bilthamber Autowheels
3. Wowos crystal sealant for wheels and windows


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

BH Autofoam
Optimun Shampoo
Dooka wash pad

These three off the top of my head but there are "loads of others".


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Great thread, all it needs now is for someone to take on the laborious task of listing the top three products from these posts.:lol:


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

1. Autoglym SRP
2. OCD Nebula 
3. Blackfire total eclipse tyre gel.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

westerman said:


> all it needs now is for someone to take on the laborious task of listing the top three products from these posts.:lol:


I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Gtechniq C5
Anglewax H2Go
Bouncers Check the Fleck


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

my top 3 products would ahve to be:
BH auto foam
Dodo supernatural glass sealant (ive not found another sealant come close to this)
meguiars endurance tyre gel (ive only ever brought 1 bottle it has lasted so long)


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sonax brilliant shine detailer
Onr
Zymol glasur 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

G1, SRP, and probably 476. For me though, the paint can wait. I'm mildly obsessed with G1. Having a clear screen that repels water, trumps shiny paint. My DAS 6 is nice, but show standard paint won't help you in a thunderstorm.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

westerman said:


> Great thread, all it needs now is for someone to take on the laborious task of listing the top three products from these posts.:lol:


Top 2 are going to be Sonax brilliant shine detailer and Bilt hamber autofoam


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

Gyeon wetcoat
Tardis
FK 1000p


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Water
Electric 
Oh and the car
Without them id be screwed.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Scrim-1- said:


> Water
> Electric
> Oh and the car
> Without them id be screwed.
> ...


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Bouncers billet

Carbon collective platinum wheels 

Carpro perl


----------



## KRM (Jan 7, 2017)

Not in any order;
Grit Guard buckets 
Zymöl Titanium
Drinker xl drying towel


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Koch Chemie Green Star. 
Autoglym fast shine and lube.
Autoglym Super Resin Polish. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Wow ! How any obsessive clean-freak is supposed to narrow down a list to 3 'top' products is beyond me  Especially with so much awesome stuff around these days....

But amongst the fads, fashions and technological advances; always in my cupboard and being used are:

1. BiltHammer Autofoam
2. Autofinesse Revive
3. Armorall Satin Spray


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

Zaino Z8

Duraglos 901

woolymamouth drying towels

BB


----------



## lets_get_down6 (Mar 25, 2017)

Gyeon bathe+
Gyeon wet coat 
Bouncers capture the rapture 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## JHL88 (Jul 27, 2013)

Prima HydroMax
PBL wheel coating
Adam's Red Shampoo


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

1. Sonax Xtreme Shampoo
2. Sonax Xtreme TyreGel
3. BMD Hercules


----------



## preeyen (Jun 18, 2012)

1. Bilberry Wheel Cleaner
2. BH Autofoam
3. Megs Gold Class Shampoo


----------



## rustyGT (Jan 3, 2009)

CG Pete’s 53 Black Pearl
AG interior shampoo
AS Highstyle


----------



## maclof (Nov 30, 2017)

Bilt Hamber Autofoam
Angelwax Enigma Shampoo
Tac Systems Moonlight


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

BH Autofoam
BH Autowheel
MFM Incredipad


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

Bh Autofoam 
Bh Surfex Hd
Auto finesse Tripple


----------



## Dazednconfused (Oct 10, 2017)

BH Autofoam
Carchem 1900:1 shampoo
Sonax BSD


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Collinite 845
Zymol Glasur
Wax-Planet Poly Gloss


----------



## adolfitovr6 (Mar 9, 2011)

1.-MG microfiber pads
2.-MG APC
3.-RUPES 21 MK2


----------



## ShaunTV4 (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm only just getting in the this detailing/cleaning hobby, but so far I'd say mine are;

Bilberry wheel cleaner ( Works great for me and it's cheap, will never change)

Meg's Gold class ( Again, have no issues and locally available.)

Collinite 746 ( Works ok for me, so why change?! )

I'm trying not to go down the expensive road of buying multiple brands of essentially the same products. If I find a product for each step that works for me, I won't change! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

ShaunTV4 said:


> I'm only just getting in the this detailing/cleaning hobby, but so far I'd say mine are;
> 
> Bilberry wheel cleaner ( Works great for me and it's cheap, will never change)
> 
> ...


Second the Bilberry, worked on every car I've done so far! 3000 mile baked on brake dust to light dusting, it's eaten through it all

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Koch chemie greenstar 
Bilt hamber korrosol 
Angelwax enigma wax


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

1. Swissvax best of show - Love how easy this wax is to use.
2. Gtechniq C2 - Liquid Crystal v3 - A really handy product when used a drying aid, or just for a really layer of protection. Very easy to use and great finish.
3. Gtechniq - T1 Tyre and Trim - Gives a great finish (not too glossy).


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

westerman said:


> Great thread, all it needs now is for someone to take on the laborious task of listing the top three products from these posts.:lol:


1) Power Maxed TFR

2) Carchem 1900:1 Shampoo

3) Bilt Hamber Autofoam

Angelwax Enigma gets a few mentions


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

1) AF Citrus Power
2) CG Honeydew Snowfoam
3) Swissvax Onyx 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

1) Power Maxed TFR
2) Autoglym Super Resin Polish
3) Sonax BSD


----------



## gibee (Jul 5, 2013)

- Scholl S20 Black
- DI vessel with Vyair MB151 resin (lasts so much longer than MB115)
- Anything made by Bilt Hamber

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

- Topaz
- Fusso Soft99
- AS Interior Dresser (not amazing, but as I bought an industrial 5L tub I’ve never bought any new interior stuff!)


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

crxftyyy said:


> 1) AF Citrus Power
> 2) CG Honeydew Snowfoam
> 3) Swissvax Onyx
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I know this is all personal preference.... but number 2 is a questionable choice!?

Please do tell?


----------



## Stewie1873 (Oct 25, 2014)

Gyeon Bathe+
Gyeon Wetcoat
Dooka Wheel Shampoo


----------

